# Why is it that...



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 15, 2012)

...nearly every flower image posted around here looks the same?

Seriously. 

Flowers cropped at the stem, showing little or no plant. Always filling the frame with the bloom facing right, or left.
Then there's the centered top down view. *sigh*

They all wind up droll, merely documentary images best used for identification illustration. 


C'mon! Where's the drama? Where's the excitement? Where's the creativity? Where's the beef?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

well I hung one upside down in an aquarium  with the stem in the air/flower in water then flipped it in LR, but I hate it cuz there ain't a model in it


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

wait...let me go on record and say I HATE flower pics.  <---period


----------



## Fred Berg (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Fred Berg (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 15, 2012)

hahaha.. most of my flower pics have bugs too! (or is it the other way around?) but not all:





Anther in Crystal by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Jun 15, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 15, 2012)

kundalini said:


>



Nice shot.. that looks like it is right out of a Tim Burton movie!  lol!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 15, 2012)

Because most of the time, we're just looking at the flower.

but once in a while, the flower looks at US. Or something IN the flower does, anyway:


----------



## MK3Brent (Jun 15, 2012)

I hate flower photos as well.... 
They do nothing for me.


----------



## sm4him (Jun 15, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's EXACTLY what that looks like! That's outstanding!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 15, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> I hate flower photos as well....
> They do nothing for me.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 15, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 15, 2012)

I like Mishele's flower er, flower pictures


----------



## snowbear (Jun 15, 2012)

How about a flower that's not a flower?



Wife's Valentine's present - low budget, home made.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 16, 2012)

This one's for you Bitter.  I call it "Unladylike".


----------



## pgriz (Jun 16, 2012)

How about the used-to-be-a-flower...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2012)

So is this flower pic.. or a bug pic?





FlieBee on Coneflower by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Fred Berg (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Ernicus (Jun 16, 2012)

So is this the part where we flood the thread with exactly what he doesn't like to see?   lol


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2012)

Are we supposed to be posting pictures?

Oh well, screw it - everyone else is.

How 'bout some dead flowers?




2012042309 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


>


That ant is about to go down on that flower.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## manaheim (Jun 16, 2012)

Mish's flower pictures (to me) were always the very unique ones... and the most interesting.  Aside from hers and one shot by invisible some time back, I find all flower pictures boring as snot.


----------



## baturn (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't like photos of flowers? Don't look.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 16, 2012)

While I am poking fun a bit...ok a lot, I do understand the point of the thread and I take it as another bitter challenge...pun intended.  It only makes me better, and my flowers maybe less boring.  I'll do my best sir.  I have no idea how, but i'll think of something.


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 17, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> I hate flower photos as well....
> They do nothing for me.



If they do nothing for you then you don't hate them. If you really do hate things that do noting for you.....?

Joe


----------



## table1349 (Jun 17, 2012)

DRAMA???  YOU WANT DRAMA???  Well here is Drama for you.


----------



## IByte (Jun 17, 2012)

baturn said:
			
		

> Don't like photos of flowers? Don't look.



 You're spoiling the fun of this thread.


----------



## slackercruster (Jun 17, 2012)

That lady flower is yummy!!

I was never into flower photos in my previous life of picture making. (see my sig line for some early examples.) But I took up an interest in nature photography recently. Each time I shoot in nature I notice it iprovides a relaxing, enjoyable zen-like meditative state.

It is similar to other movement based meditative activities I enjoy such as mountain biking, skating, skiing, swimming, scuba diving and climbing. And although nature photography may not be as physically demanding as the foregoing sports. Photographing flowers can still get you into some yoga like positions. Especially if you have no right angle finder!

Now, not all areas of mind concentration yield relaxation. While the forgoing areas concentrate you mind, they can also relax it. I can't say the same for paying bill, doing taxes, bumper to bumper traffic or dealing with deadbeat workers. Such areas concentrate my mind as well, but they also burn my ulcer and are far from relaxing. So activities for me can be lumped into 2 camps. Ulcer relaxing or ulcer burning. Photography is ulcer relaxing for me.

Hope you try getting back to basics with nature while practicing your pix taking...maybe you wont be so bitter OP?


----------



## gsgary (Jun 17, 2012)

Hows this one ?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jun 17, 2012)

Simply because 99% of photogs are trying to re-create what they saw out there in nature. And they will never make it look as good as nature offers it to us.

So, yes, mishele' images of flowers are the only ones I enjoy here. And most anywhere else.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 17, 2012)

Grabbed some shots from the underside of the flower instead of the regular side.  Sunlight shining through the petals.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Jun 17, 2012)

Just because I KNOW how much Bitter is enjoying these:





Sorry about the watermark; it's an older shot off Flickr.


----------



## mishele (Jun 17, 2012)

Enjoy......lol




52 by Mishele21, on Flickr




IMG_9552-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr




Bliss by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> ............Sorry about the watermark; it's an older shot off Flickr.



That's an easy fix.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 17, 2012)

Great images....definitely a better way of looking at flowers.


----------



## TamiAz (Jun 17, 2012)

I just got my macro lens and I'm trying to learn to take pictures of flowers.. Here are a couple of my first attempts.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 17, 2012)

mishele said:


> Enjoy......lol
> 52 by Mishele21, on Flickr
> IMG_9552-1 by Mishele21, on Flickr
> Bliss by Mishele21, on Flickr



Bliss is the right name here... it could be Bliss 1, Bliss 2 and Bliss 3!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 17, 2012)

TamiAz said:


> I just got my macro lens and I'm trying to learn to take pictures of flowers.. Here are a couple of my first attempts.



Very nice.. love the rose!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 17, 2012)

Show off!



mishele said:


> Enjoy......lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 17, 2012)

Hrm.  Let me try some of these...




Dandylion by Jody Roberts, on Flickr




Cherry Blossoms off College Avenue; Waterville, Maine by Jody Roberts, on Flickr




Black Eyed Susans by Jody Roberts, on Flickr




Under the Flower by Jody Roberts, on Flickr




Dandelions and Trees by Jody Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 17, 2012)

How about a nipple?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww why the hate Bitter? 
Mischele I always love love love your work <3

Seems most of my fav. flower shots include water lol


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 18, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Awww why the hate Bitter?
> Mischele I always love love love your work <3
> 
> Seems most of my fav. flower shots include water lol



That last one looks like crystal, what kind of flower is it?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Why the sudden hate on flower pics?  Sometimes, the situation presents itself and you gotta take it.

What about a porno-flower pic such as this called "morning wood":






[/URL] Yellow Floral 2 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


Is simple bad?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 18, 2012)

Netskimmer said:
			
		

> That last one looks like crystal, what kind of flower is it?



It's a dandelion after the rain


----------



## mishele (Jun 18, 2012)

This is not a hate thread. I look at this thread like Bitter is slapping people on the back of the head saying, "Come on, get creative!!". lol



Boogie Nights by Mishele21, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mishele, how do you get those "blurry" effects?


----------



## ShootProof (Jun 18, 2012)

Love these Bleeding Hearts - unique flowers, even if you're a flower hater.


----------



## mishele (Jun 18, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Mishele, how do you get those "blurry" effects?



There is foreground blur and background. :greenpbl:


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 18, 2012)

Most of mine appear to be dandelions lol.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 18, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Mishele, how do you get those "blurry" effects?




If you're referring to the unusually textured look of the DoF, I think you can do it by using a slow shutter speed and using a translucent material or waving a solid material in front.

I was a tutorial on it online somewhere, but I can't find it now. Whatever the technique, it can create some really neat abstracts.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jun 18, 2012)

Flower shots aren't ever going to be extremely creative. They are mostly symmetrical by design, so angles are very limited.

Nikon D5000 | 18-55mm AF-S VR | 50mm 1.8G | HB-47 Hood


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2012)

ShootProof said:


> View attachment 11699
> Love these Bleeding Hearts - unique flowers, even if you're a flower hater.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 18, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## sm4him (Jun 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> ShootProof said:
> 
> 
> > Love these Bleeding Hearts - unique flowers, even if you're a flower hater.



LOVE those last two, sparky!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jun 18, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/7259159428/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/7258586812/



Not a big flower lover either, but THIS is incredible!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the wet dandelion....and sparky...You framed your bleeding hearts much like I did...makes me feel good about my comp.


----------

